# Female Compassion ( Never Let It Be Underestimated( R Rated)



## desertlites (Apr 11, 2008)

A man was sitting on a blanket at the beach. He had no arms and no legs. 
Three women were walking past and felt sorry for the poor man. 
The first woman said 'Have you ever had a hug?The man said 'No,' so, she gave him a hug and walked on. 

The second woman said 'Have you ever had a kiss?'
The man said 'No,' so she gave him a kiss and walked on. 
The third really beautiful woman came up to him and said 'Have you ever been f$#&*#@?
The fellow said 'No.' 

She said 'You will be when the tide comes in.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 11, 2008)

Q: What do you call a man with no arms or legs in the ocean?
A: BOB

Q: What do you call a man with no arms or legs at the door?
A: MATT

Q: What do you call a dog with no rear legs and a steel pe%#er?
A: SPARKY

OK, I'm done.

L8r,
Eric

Edit: Q: What do you call a man with no arms or legs hanging on the wall?
        A: ART


----------



## desertlites (Apr 11, 2008)

what do you call 2 men with no arms or legs hanging in the window?


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh No! Do we really want to know?


----------



## desertlites (Apr 11, 2008)

Why Kurt N ROD of course.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 11, 2008)

Kurt n' Rod haha .. get it


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 11, 2008)

Bahahaahaha !!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, ouch, nice compassion on her part eh!  But it is funny!


----------



## erain (Apr 11, 2008)

thatsa good1


----------



## pduke216 (Apr 12, 2008)

Q:What do you call a woman with 1 leg shorter than the other?
A:Eileen

Q:What do you call chinese woman with 1 leg shorter that the other.
A:Irene

Sorry could not resist!


----------



## kookie (Apr 12, 2008)

Those are some oldy but goodies.............lol.............


----------



## fireguy (Apr 12, 2008)

lmao!!! some goodies.


----------

